# Revlon Skinlights Illuminator Loose Powder vs. Mac Pearlizer



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever compared the two? The idea is the same and the powders look the same, except Revlon has a lot more for cheaper. I have the Revlon one, and I wanted to look at the pearlizers but my store was sold out. Am I crazy for even thinking this? Does anyone have both and can compare them? Which you like better or if they're even the same at all? Thank you!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 12, 2005)

i have had the revlon kind but I have played a lot with the pearlizers at the counters and Iwould have to say I like the MAC better but revlon skinlights are nice for a cheaper price if you dont want to spend the $$


----------



## RussianSexpot (Jul 12, 2005)

With the Revlon, you have to use a *very* light hand with it, or else it gets too shimmery or 'powdery' on ya, whereas the MAC is more sheer and fool-proof in that sense, just one thing I've noticed..


Michelle


----------



## Sanne (Jul 12, 2005)

the revlon looks more 'creamy' on your skin, and the pearlizers looks a bit more sparkly.


----------



## Veronyca73 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been using Revlons skin illuminator for about a week and it is absolutely beautiful!! My sister uses MAC iridescent powder and it looks gorgeous as well. Revlon does make your skin look creamy and sun kissed. Also, Revlon is 12.99 compared to MACs 23.99. I will be sticking with Revlon for now.


----------

